# Photos of horses running.



## MBhorses (Oct 1, 2007)

we love to take photos of our minis running. here are a few we took recently.we have more, but here are a few action spots.love to see others.





one of my favorites.




raven amha yearling




raven looks like future cutting horse(haha)




raven




raven




panda,velvet and kutie




panda, velvet,cricket, star




moose and celina


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are some of my horses running like the wind


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh these are fun =)
















I still like these!


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 1, 2007)

Canterbury Excalibur...


----------



## mad for mini's (Oct 1, 2007)

I love it when the horses get moving ! Here are a few of my girls having fun.











And my gelding- Star


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Whitewave (Oct 1, 2007)

Some snow pic.....Excalibur ....Apache & Ex( I know halters bad, they were only out to clean stalls)


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 1, 2007)

:aktion033: great photos.

keep them coming.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are pictures of my new little one and his buddy running around from a few weekends ago.



:


----------



## Kendra (Oct 1, 2007)

Some recent favorites!


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 1, 2007)

These are some photos of the kids where we used to board them.....


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 1, 2007)

Whitewave said:


> Canterbury Excalibur...


OMG! :new_shocked: What a gorgeous mini!!!!



:



:


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 1, 2007)

echo our bay and white pinto stud


----------



## minimule (Oct 1, 2007)

Wylie isn't a horse but she's half a horse



:






Muchacho, playing with the dogs stuffed teddy bear..


----------



## Nancy (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are some of my runners.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 2, 2007)

A few more.






























Canterbury Delila






Canterbury Copper Glow



minimule said:


> Wylie isn't a horse but she's half a horse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are both just too cute.



:



MBhorses said:


> we love to take photos of our minis running. here are a few we took recently.we have more, but here are a few action spots.love to see others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good shots. Wow that Ravin has some fancy foot work.LOL



Jill said:


> Here are some of my horses running like the wind


Nice shots . I



: the last one babies are so cute.



MiniHoofBeats said:


> Oh these are fun =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like they really like the snow but, it makes me glad I live in the south now.I remember too well all the frozen buckets in winter.LOL



Whitewave said:


> Canterbury Excalibur...



Well now there is one I know and he is spoiled rotten.LOL



mad for mini's said:


> I love it when the horses get moving ! Here are a few of my girls having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all look like they are having a good time. Love the paw prints on the pinto.



:



bjpurpura said:


>


What a cutie.



:



_minihorses4ever_ said:


> Here are pictures of my new little one and his buddy running around from a few weekends ago.
> 
> 
> 
> :


Nice to have a buddy it looks like they are having a great time.



Kendra said:


> Some recent favorites!



Wow great shots. The sure have lots of action. :aktion033:



Equuisize said:


> These are some photos of the kids where we used to board them.....


Pretty pintos.


----------



## Floridachick (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Whitewave (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank You High Meadow , and Yes as Nancy said he is spoiled rotten ...LOL Nancy you should also now the Pic Of Apache playing with Ex ?

Jenn


----------



## shalamara minis (Oct 2, 2007)

One of our fillys


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 2, 2007)

Star and Lacey with their 2006 colts:






Buster, buckskin stallion






Lacey and Axel






Sky, overoloosa stallion


























Electra, 2007 chestnut pinto filly:
















Chili, 2007 colt






Vader, 2007 snowcap colt:


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 2, 2007)

:new_shocked: wow,

everyone great shots. nancy thanks for the nice comments


----------



## mad for mini's (Oct 3, 2007)

I found a few more :bgrin

My blue eyed palomino colt Caspian and another one of my dun/buckskin pinto Sophie .

















Thanks for the nice replies.


----------



## NVsOkapi (Oct 3, 2007)

Coulee Hills Okapi, 2006 dun leopard colt!


----------



## fowlersminis (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's Dancer...










Here's the other boys...


----------



## Shari (Oct 4, 2007)

Lots of great photos..

I haven't really been able to take actions shots lately.

Only ones I have done are theses....and they have their bright sheets on.


----------



## BeckyG (Oct 6, 2007)

*Great Pictures!! *



:

[SIZE=12pt]Here is a fun set of "running & playing" pics........ [/SIZE]


----------



## BM Miniatures (Oct 9, 2007)

My wee 2007 colt, 3 days old


----------



## Nigel (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's a couple from my photo shoot with Devon that I really like.

He almost looks like he should have wings!



:


----------

